

Facebook is down - subhro

Facebook is down. The main page returns a 200, but no data.
======
marcofiset
Posts like this are mostly useless beyond a couple of minutes of their
posting, as the issue is often resolved quickly. They might even be irrelevant
to you if you are in a different geographic locations. So why bother? There's
Twitter for this kind of ephemeral stuff.

------
subhro
Yeah, it does look strange, I was getting a 200 but no data.

------
lukashed
For me it's now returning a 500 and an empty body.

------
k__
It returns data, but it's not useful.

------
chuhnk
Not down in UK.

